# forte tête



## Vanesa Yo

Hola, ¿alguien me puede explicar qué es, como apelativo o insulto, une forte tête? ¿Cabezota?
¡Gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

sí, una persona obstinada, que no obedece, que resiste


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Gracias, Josep!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Es exactamente eso !  Es una persona testaruda, cabezóna, porfiada, terca...


----------



## Aina_CD

Hola, 
en el contexto de los ordenadores, ¿alguien sabría decirme el significado de forte tête?

Une forte tête élégante avec un écran panoramique

Gracias!!


----------



## josepbadalona

¿No tienes más contexto? ¿Al menos, la frase anterior ? 
De buenas a primeras, no significa nada.. debe de ser una comparación, pero ¿ de qué o quién ?


----------



## Aina_CD

Hola,
pues no, me envían frases sueltas, en teoría compara a un ordenador con otro, diciendo que éste es "el más mejor" ;-) Pero no tengo nada de contexto.
Supongo que el significado debe ser "un monitor elegante", pero no estoy segura...


----------



## quethibum

* ¡NUEVA PREGUNTA! *​Y cómo traducir "forte tête" en interjecciones como estas:
- Toi, la *forte tête*,  je t’ai à l’œil ! ​- Ma parole, la *forte tête* ! Toujours dans les mauvais coups ?​
Estamos en ejercito, en la España de fines del siglo XIX... El personaje en cuestión es algo así como el líder de los nuevos reclutas, con una fuerte personalidad.​¿Funcionaría "*cabezota*"? No es una palabra que se use por mis pagos, pero se la he oído a españoles, ahora bien, no sé si en esa época habría otros términos.


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

el recalcitrante??????


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Y "testarudo" o "cabeza dura"?


----------



## quethibum

Paquita said:


> el recalcitrante??????


Pourquoi pas Paquita !



Leon_Izquierdo said:


> dura


Pues justamente acabo de encontrar este otro hilo tête de lard , porque resulta que ahora el soldado también se hace tratar así y "testarudo" es lo que Gévy le proponía allí en su momento a Leon... ¡así que si hay otros sinónimos por allí para "forte tête", soy todo oídos!

EDIT: Se me acaba de ocurrir "cabeza de mula" como en Tintín...


----------



## swift

Paquita said:


> el recalcitrante


Demasiado pulido en comparación con _forte tête_. Además, se supone que está usado como mote y me cuesta imaginar a alguien decir:

—Oye, recalcitrante, te tengo en la mira.


----------



## GURB

Yo diría: *rebelde
Forte tête (Péjoratif) Personnage indiscipliné et qui ne conforme pas volontiers ses opinions et sa conduite aux idées reçues.  In L'internaute
Rebelde *_ Que es difícil de educar, dirigir o controlar porque no obedece a lo que se le manda_*. *


----------



## Paquita

swift said:


> se supone que está usado como mote


No lo veo como mote por la presencia del artículo. Es acortamiento de "toi qui es la forte tête du groupe".
Me gusta "*el* rebelde"(del grupo)


----------



## quethibum

Paquita said:


> No lo veo como mote por la presencia del artículo.


¿Y un "_oye tú, _*el rebelde*, te tengo en la mira" funcionaría?


----------



## swift

El artículo no me suena para nada natural en español, en este contexto.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

quethibum said:


> ¿Y un "_oye tú, _*el rebelde*, te tengo en la mira" funcionaría?


Para mí no. Por lo del artículo como decía Swift y por lo de "te tengo en la mira" que en español de España no suena nada idiomático.

Me gusta la propuesta de León 


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "cabeza dura"?


----------



## GURB

Propongo: *¡oye tú, so rebelde, no te quito ojo de encima!*


----------



## Athos de Tracia

GURB said:


> Propongo: *¡oye tú, so rebelde, no te quito ojo de encima!*


Esto sí.


----------



## quethibum

GURB said:


> ¡oye tú,* so *rebelde, no te quito ojo de encima!


Y así le damos más énfasis a la cosa, jeje y de paso, yo tengo más sinónimos para este pobre muchacho al que antes y después de este pasaje se le trata de testarudo, cabeza dura y otros nombres de ese calibre.


----------



## lapetitemarie

GURB said:


> Propongo: *¡oye tú, so rebelde, no te quito ojo de encima!*


No me convence "so rebelde".

Eh tú, que vas de rebelde, te tengo controlado.


----------



## swift

lapetitemarie said:


> Eh tú, que vas de rebelde, te tengo controlado.


Esta traducción es anacrónica.  _Tener controlado_ y _controlar_ se popularizaron más adelante en el siglo XX.


----------



## lapetitemarie

Así es.


----------

